#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Piping , plant layout, oil &gas, process,

## SULAIMAN

I NEED OF 
The Process Plant Layout and Piping Design Course CDS

CONTAINS

The Process Plant Layout and Piping Design Course
Offered by the Society of Piping Engineers and Designers.


SPED Video Course Package - Click here. 
Current schedule for the 'live' courses click here.
Contact Bill Beazley or Andrea Macejak from SPED at (832) 286-3404 to sign up for this course!


This one-of-a-kind course is designed to raise the level of expertise of your piping design staff and improve your company's competitiveness in United States and world markets.

This course provides your piping design staff with skills and knowledge of current trends in plant layout and piping design and is taught by a staff of piping professionals with over 250 years of combined piping design and plant layout experience.



Key Benefits
The Process Plant Layout and Piping Design Course has a 66 hour duration and provides education in the following areas
(see details by clicking on the link in the left hand border that points to 'Layout Content'):

Unit 1 Introduction to Plant Layout Design (4 Hours) 
Unit 2 Plant Layout Specifications (2 Hours) 
Unit 3 Plot Plans (4 Hours) 
Unit 4 Compressors (8 Hours) 
Unit 5 Drums (4 Hours) 
Unit 6 Exchangers (4 Hours) 
Unit 7 Furnaces (6 Hours) 


Unit 8 Pumps (4 Hours) 
Unit 9 Reactors (4 Hours) 
Unit 10 Towers (6 Hours) 
Unit 11 Pipe Racks (2 Hours) 
Unit 12 Structures (2 Hours) 
Unit 13 Underground Piping (4 Hours) 
Unit 14 Instrumentation (2 Hours) 
Unit 15 Storage Tanks (4 Hours) 
Unit 16 Stress Aanalysis(4 Hours) 
Unit 17 Computer-Aided Design (2 Hours) 


PLZZZZZZ ANY ONE SEND LINK TO DOWNLOADSee More: Piping , plant layout, oil &gas, process,

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brother

Process Plant Layout and Piping Design 
by Ed Bausbacher, Roger Hunt



Link for Download

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## hyuda

Thank's for your share

----------


## gepachir

Thanks nwingwon for your valuable contribution.

----------


## krh782

Dear all, Can anyone post ASME B16.10 ebook

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers and krh782 

ASME B16.10-2000 - Face-to-face and end-to-end dimensions of valves
by ASME  



This Code contains rules for piping typically found in petroleum refineries; chemical, pharmaceutical, textile, paper, semiconductor, and cryogenic plants; and related processing plants and terminals. This Code prescribes requirements for materials and components, design, fabrication, assembly, erection, examination, inspection, and testing of piping. This Code applies to piping for all fluids including: (1) raw, intermediate, and finished chemicals; (2) petroleum products; (3) gas, steam, air and water; (4) fluidized solids; (5) refrigerants; and (6) cryogenic fluids. Also included is piping which interconnects pieces or stages within a packaged equipment assembly. 

Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## mdana

Thank you.

----------


## armin35

ASME B16.10-2000 - Face-to-face and end-to-end dimensions of valves
by ASME 
plz re loaded again, the link doesn't work

----------


## nwingwon

> ASME B16.10-2000 - Face-to-face and end-to-end dimensions of valves
> by ASME 
> plz re loaded again, the link doesn't work



Dear armin35

I changed the download link
please try again

nwingwon
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## emiliopip3

Thanks you

----------


## johnboy

This is all I have at the moment.

----------


## pingpong55

thanks

----------


## victorlachica

Hi



The link is expired, Could you please upload it again.






> Dear Brother
> 
> Process Plant Layout and Piping Design 
> by Ed Bausbacher, Roger Hunt
> 
> 
> 
> Link for Download
> 
> ...



See More: Piping , plant layout, oil &gas, process,

----------


## eagle_one

> Dear Brother
> 
> Process Plant Layout and Piping Design 
> by Ed Bausbacher, Roger Hunt
> 
> 
> 
> Link for Download
> 
> ...



Can you re-upload the file and re-post the link?

Thank you!

----------


## kasi123

i too required it

----------


## youngpiper

Dear brother...
i too need 

Process Plant Layout and Piping Design 
by Ed Bausbacher, Roger Hunt

but the link doesnt work..
pls upload it again in some other link..
pls.

Thanks in advance

----------


## mhenna

there is the link you need :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kaliwaal

Thank you for upload

----------


## namasral

Thanks very much ................. hope to see you contributing more in this forum

----------


## CarlosV

thanks a lot!

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

> Dear Brother
> 
> Process Plant Layout and Piping Design 
> by Ed Bausbacher, Roger Hunt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dear friends, can anyone share or post this book again.link broken or send to my email zurftems@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## allada

Can you please any body how to get the caesar software

----------


## pvs

Dear nwingwon, 

I tried above link for Process_Plant_Layout_and_Piping_Design, but files was not there.

Can please update Rapid share link again for Process_Plant_Layout_and_Piping_Design. 

waiting 4 ur Reply,

with regards

PSR

----------


## Nabilia

Process Plant Layout And Piping Design - Bausbacher - Hunt 1993.pdf	  33.396 MB

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aap

Process Plant Layout & Piping Design



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Piping , plant layout, oil &gas, process,

----------


## 2803

thanks

----------


## pvs

Thanks a Lot........

----------


## amacathot06

Thanks friends....................

----------


## Alroman

Thanks a lot

----------


## 2803

thanks

----------


## memeytrix

Thanks

----------


## u2q

I think it will be good to have the videos. 
Request for sharing...
Thanks

----------


## smpt11

can any one please provide me a good piping training feature to get start off, I'm a Civil engineering in Land development field would like to switch to piping designer, thank in advance. 
email me at smpt11@yahoo.com

----------

